# Deadline



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Have I missed the deadline for the competition? I swear to god it said closed on the 27th???


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

So did I, but when I looked it said the 23rd.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Says the 22nd according to this...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271954


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Msg dw cheif and see if he can make an acception


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If it is the 22nd though shouldn't the poll have started already?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't really understand what is going on with it all, how it's getting chosen etc. 

Why make individual threads when they will all be chucked back in one for polling? :s


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Now there's no wash bay for the people who are entered in to the show down.
For the people in the show down they must spend all day Saturday prepping the car for the Sunday  What if I can't get down until late Saturday night.

Think I'm out tbh


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol, see how it goes, we have to prep on site?

Bizarre.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

chapppers11 said:


> Lol, see how it goes, we have to prep on site?
> 
> Bizarre.


you dont have to but i guess most will have to if theyre driving loads of miles.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We are looking to arrange a pressure washer on the Sat, so don't be so hasty to pan everything. Wash bays are tricky to arrange with run off/health and safety etc at shows and we are looking at the best facilities possible. But people show and shine all year long without specific facilities and to the highest standards. But rest assured we will be contacting the Showdown qualifiers and laying on some facilities if people are driving long distances and do require it.

The showdown entry will remain open until at least 20 cars are entered. There will be no voting if only 16 cars enter because there is no need - all qualify. The deadline and voting criteria were established assuming more entrants for this ultimate show and shine with a large first prize. However, in the first year, the Showdown is a new competition and the standard is assumed to be extremely high, so entries will be lower than in future years.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

chapppers11 said:


> Lol, see how it goes, we have to prep on site?
> 
> Bizarre.


You will have prepped the car fully before the Showdown. This is normal for any show and shine. If the car is driven down, there will always be 2BM wash facilities, as you would expect at ANY show and shine.

You then have virtually all day until 7pm to get the car looking its best. This will be removal of grime from the trip down only. The vehicle will have been prepped beforehand thoroughly, so it is likely to be light surface dirt only. Final 'clean prep' will be done with the car in position in the hall, from lunchtime onwards.
We are looking at laying on a pressure wash early on Saturday morning should this be required, but it is not laid on for Modified Nationals Top 25, Ultimate Dubs, Ford Fair or other shows, and these vehicles have amazing prep. This isn't meant to be like an average show, of course, so we are looking at making the Top 16 as good as they can be. If demand is there, a pressure washer will be laid on.

The Autosmart Wash Bay on Sunday has to cope with a much larger selection of much less prepped vehicles, and it needs staff, power and water to cope.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

I go to shows every weekend and some have not even got any water but still manage to win a few awards and i drive to them all ,even drove 200 miles to the NEC in November for the Meguiars club showcase last year


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Here,s a few of my awards


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Thank you.

I will put togethor my entry tonight


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Now there's no wash bay for the people who are entered in to the show down.
> For the people in the show down they must spend all day Saturday prepping the car for the Sunday  What if I can't get down until late Saturday night.
> 
> Think I'm out tbh


ah crap, i didnt realise it had to be on site, inside, on the saturday :wall:

can i not get there really really really early sunday? :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry, Ian, they need to be there on Sat, for prep and position. You can't prep the ultimate Show and Shine entry in an hour before the doors open and people start admiring the car.

The entry post did say 'weekend of Waxstock' but TBH it could perhaps have been clearer and emphasised Saturday as well as Sunday. This is an indoor NEC style show, not fifty cars in a field, and is therefore more of a logistical nightmare.

If you have to remove your entry, delete it or ask a mod to do so.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

That's a bit poor that wasn't made clearer in advance, I'm 99% sure I'll pull out now, I'm working that Saturday & I'm not paying for a hotel for somewhere that's only an hour from me


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

How close are the public going to be to the cars....guessing they will be roped off?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The cars will have some cordoning, yes. But they can still be walked around.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

What happens now then? The show down is closed. Will there be a poll etc...?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

It's been re-opened to give some more people a chance to enter. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

How do we get transport to the hotel? Taxi?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a good point!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

where you staying nick? 

ive had a quick google, if worst comes to worst, ill walk to my hotel :lol:

i was thinking more along the lines of looking like a knobber, walking into the stadium with a suitcase :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Holiday Inn Express and Marriott are both easily walkable.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dunno I am part of the setup team on the Saturday....So depends where the bosses put me


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> Holiday Inn Express and Marriott are both easily walkable.


Will get searching. If it comes to it we could all try and get the same hotel and get a taxi


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm still debating if i should enter or not.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Bentleya said:


> I'm still debating if i should enter or not.


Stop debating and get entered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Staff helpers will be in a 'walkable' hotel. If others need a lift somewhere I'm sure there will be some taxis and friendly lift giving on hand on Sat night. No one needs to be stranded.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Is the competition closed now?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope still taking entries get entering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck to you all - I believe the final 16 have been chosen, think I was too late - I never made it but I will try again next year


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Until the final 16 are announced, I would not count on being in or out. I believe an email was sent earlier on to see which of the 16 entrants could actually make the event given the administrative constraints and facilities. There need to be up to 4 reserves to ensure that last minute dropouts don't leave empty spaces. So you may be in!

Await an announcement. Don't go by what people may or may not have received in email terms previously.


----------

